# TEXAS Conference with Dr. Samuel Ramsey, Dr. Cameron Jack & Kamon Reynolds



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

WOW!!
Great speakers!
Kamon, will you please do me a favor and give Dr. Cameron Jack a message for me?
Tell him that Harry wants him to come back to Oregon where he belongs!
Thank you!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

HarryVanderpool said:


> WOW!!
> Great speakers!
> Kamon, will you please do me a favor and give Dr. Cameron Jack a message for me?
> Tell him that Harry wants him to come back to Oregon where he belongs!
> Thank you!


I will pass that along Harry!


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Cool


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Kamon A. Reynolds said:


> Going to be CRAZY speaking as a fellow Keynote with Samuel Ramsey and Cameron Jack deep in the heart of Texas! Maybe the youngest beekeeping speaking line up I have ever heard of!


Congratulations! You will hold your own. Afterall, you are a YouTube Star/expert. Wish I could make it!


----------



## harlekin (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm just sad that I won't be able to make it there for the keynotes on Saturday. Temple is a pretty short drive from here. I'll be there Thursday to take the apprentice exam.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> Congratulations! You will hold your own. Afterall, you are a YouTube Star/expert. Wish I could make it!


Thanks! I will do my best! The exciting thing is I can learn while I am there too!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

harlekin said:


> I'm just sad that I won't be able to make it there for the keynotes on Saturday. Temple is a pretty short drive from here. I'll be there Thursday to take the apprentice exam.


Well sounds like I might see you Thursday. They will have me out there for that after all.


----------



## harlekin (Dec 22, 2020)

Kamon A. Reynolds said:


> Well sounds like I might see you Thursday. They will have me out there for that after all.


That's great. Hope to see you there.


----------

